# OCD-ni now on facebook



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a wee note to say we are now on facebook where we will post up most of the jobs we do aso we will use it to tell of any upcoming open days or shows we will be attending. Its only started up so by the end of the week we should have more pictures to show... 
Thanks
rollo

http://www.facebook.com/pages/OCD-ni-Orchard-County-Detailing/119988034680067


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Good man...... i like the white porshe on your website!:thumb:

hope your doing plenty of :buffer:

always wanted to use that symbol!! lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers lad you are a big kid...


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

signed up on the like button, in order to keep an eye on you ... :lol:


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Andy. said:


> signed up on the like button, in order to keep an eye on you ... :lol:


good idea as you wouldnt know what they could get up tooooo!

:buffer:

:driver:

lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

OCD-HQ is the place of wierd science!!! Just beware of Ben the Guard Rabbit...


----------

